# where do you buy your decals/ license plates?



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

well, like the title says, i am curious as to where people buy these items with relation to case tractors. finding them for deere or ih or even case ih isnt that hard, but i cant seem to find any for just case. we just bought a 2390 and i would like a case license plate for my truck and for the life of me i cant find any. the closest i have found is either case ih or i did find one online somewhere for case construction. (it did not have the word construction on it though) if this is as close as im going to get, ill buy it, but i think there has to be some out there somewhere. would the cih dealer cary any ??? i really apriciate any ideas.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, you could sell your machine and get a John Deere....... Or maybe check on ebay or Amazon, or someone could custom make you a sticker or decal through one of those places.


----------



## fordf150farmer (May 1, 2010)

music in a bott said:


> Well, you could sell your machine and get a John Deere....... Or maybe check on ebay or Amazon, or someone could custom make you a sticker or decal through one of those places.



well i may have to go custom... there are some local shops, but they can be pricy. and i would LOVE to go deere, but cases are just so much cheaper.... but we didnt get the 2390 after all... long story short: after drving a mile and a half on the way home (after testng it well the day before) it lost all hydraulics..... no trans, no breaks, no steering. the only thing that worked was the pto. so we called the guy back and after much bickering we left it in the road and took our money back. but we will end up with a case just because they are cheap power. lol


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

MAPLE-HUNTER decals of Indiana has a large range of CASE tractor decals (both modern & classic). Ring them at 812-894-9759 to get a catalog/book. They are not on the Internet.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

You could get someone to airbrush one?


----------

